
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Writing Good Rake Tasks - beNjiox
https://edelpero.svbtle.com/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-writing-good-rake-tasks-but-were-afraid-to-ask
======
beNjiox
Never really took time to reflect on good usages of rake tasks, on my quest
for good practices, I found this article to have pretty much nailed it!

